# NorCal End of Summer BBQ 9-25-04



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Since we haven't had a Large Nissan Event for awhile. The end of summer BBQ was born. This event is completely sponsered by Team Driven NorCal. So the food is free. Come on out and have a great time. Is is set in the central valley at Louis Park in Stockton, CA. It starts at 1pm. 

Go to the link below for more info.

http://www.team-driven.net/events/09-25-04/index.htm

Hope to see you there.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

gonna try to make it


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Just a reminder that this Saturday is the BBQ. Please check the Directions page for updates location at the park. http://www.team-driven.net/events/09-25-04/directions.htm .

If you have any cruise ideas or thought email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Caravan info for the Sacramento crowd:
Meet at the McDonalds on Calvine Rd off of SR-99 at 11:30am.
We will be leaving there around 11:45am.
If you have a two way radio bring it. It’ll be helpful with keeping everyone together.
Hope to see ya there.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Here is the write up and pictures on the meet. Picture were limited, not to many were taken. http://www.team-driven.net/events/09-25-04/index.htm


----------

